# just booked studio at grande vista in orlando



## krmlaw (Jul 12, 2010)

anyone been recently?

close to airport? disney? supermarket?

thanks!


----------



## JMSH (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes, Yes,yes And Yes


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 12, 2010)

15 minutes from the airport on the toll road
15 minutes from Disney
There is a Publix about a mile away and a much better one about 5 minutes away near the Outlet Mall.  There is a really nice super Walmart about ten minutes away up the Central Florida Parkway to Turkey Lake road and then right. Costco is the other direction on CFP and then a right on Orange Blossom Trail.


----------



## Scott_Ru (Jul 14, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> anyone been recently?
> 
> close to airport? disney? supermarket?
> 
> thanks!



We've been to Grande Vista many, many times.  You'll love it!


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks! sometimes i love II - got it for only an exchange fee  

just going to use it for fri - mon. 

will the resort have directions to disney?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 14, 2010)

We take our GPS, but Rick has several routes to Disney from the Marriotts off of I-4, and it is very close to I-4, so if you take it, you will be just fine.  Just go back to Central Florida Parkway, and there it is, to the left (what direction is that? I never drive in Orlando).  Follow the signs.   

We still love the GPS and use it to get back, because if you decide you want to avoid I-4 for traffic, you can just head that direction and the GPS takes over from where you miss I-4.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 14, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> anyone been recently?
> 
> close to airport? disney? supermarket?
> 
> thanks!



We will be there in October!  Just curious, why did you book only a studio.  Usually it is not hard to get 1 and 2 bedrooms at MGV/MGR.  Was it because you were doing the XYZ promotion and they would not let you upgrade on size?


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 14, 2010)

they offered me a stuido for only an exchange fee, without having to trade anything. and its jutst doug and i and the baby - so thats really fine. only there from fri to mon. 

can i call and ask the resort if we can switch to a one bed?


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 14, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> they offered me a stuido for only an exchange fee, without having to trade anything.



Yes, that is the XYZ promotion.  Log in to your Interval Account, click on My History at the top of the page, and you will see your Grand Vista Exchange listed as a 2 for 1 exchange special XYZ.  

If it is not listed that way, and there is a NEW way to just get a studio without giving up anything, please let us know what you see in your history.  The XYZ is the only way most of us know how to get a week without giving anything up (even though you are piggy backing off of another exchange where you did give something up).  So, if there is another way, we want to know.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 14, 2010)

yes it says XYZ. what does that mean?


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 14, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> yes it says XYZ. what does that mean?



There is a whole thread that covers the details, but let me quickly give you the basics.

Whenever you book an exchange, you can get a 2nd exchange for ONLY the cost of the Exchange fee BUT there are limitations.  This is known as XYZ, Type 1. 

You can only book the same size unit that you gave up on your original exchange.  So, for example, I gave up a 1 bedroom unit earlier this year and exchanged into a 2 bedroom.  I then called and was able to get a 2nd week using the XYZ special, but ONLY for a 1 bedroom.  They do not allow trade ups on the 2nd week.

You can only book certain high capacity areas.  The ones that we know of are: Palm Springs/Palm Desert, CA, Las Vegas, NV, Orlando, CA, Scottsdale/Phoenix, AZ, Branson, MO, Williamsburg, VA.  You cannot book an XYZ into the West or East coast beach locations, Hilton Head, or other high demand areas.  

There is another XYZ that is purely for size compensation.  For example, I gave up my 3 bedroom unit and am only getting a 1 bedroom unit at Grand Vista in Orlando.  If I wanted to, I could get a 2nd 1 or 2 bedroom unit at Grand Vista during the SAME week to compensate me for going down in size.  This is XYZ, Type 2.  Two limitations on this XYZ.

1.) Total size of both units cannot exceed the original deposit.  So, if you give up a 2, you can get 2 1's.  If you gave up a 1, you can get 2 studios.  If you gave up a 3....you get the picture.

2.) It has to be AT THE SAME RESORT, and I think during the same week.  I know for sure about the same resort.  They might flex a bit on the week letting you get 2 consecutive weeks to make up for it.  You still have to pay another exchange fee.  

You can only get one XYZ per exchange.  I tried to do a Type 1 and a type 2 on the same exchange, and they said no way.  Since I gave up a 3 bedroom and got a 1 bedroom, I could have done a Type 2 to get another unit, but it is only the 2 of us on this Orlando trip, so waste of time.  Instead, we are using the XYZ type 1 to book another week in Palm Desert, CA.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes , to all your questions.  This is a great resort located on a awesome golf course (bring your clubs or you can rent some clubs on site).


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 14, 2010)

ok, so should i call back and ask for a 1 bedroom then?


----------



## Keep Traveling (Jul 14, 2010)

I would definately try, call a few time if you have to...

I was able to use XYZ for the Marriot lakeshore reserve in a 3 bedroom 

KT


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 14, 2010)

I4 via CFP is the easiest way, but you can also go the back way.

Go left out of the resort and then take a right on 536.  This will take you right into WDW.  You will be closest to Downtown Disney, but not far from DS, and Epcot.  



rickandcindy23 said:


> We take our GPS, but Rick has several routes to Disney from the Marriotts off of I-4, and it is very close to I-4, so if you take it, you will be just fine.  Just go back to Central Florida Parkway, and there it is, to the left (what direction is that? I never drive in Orlando).  Follow the signs.
> 
> We still love the GPS and use it to get back, because if you decide you want to avoid I-4 for traffic, you can just head that direction and the GPS takes over from where you miss I-4.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 15, 2010)

anyone think its easier to take a bus to the parks from DTD than drive right to the parks? avoid the hassle of a large parking lot?


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 15, 2010)

any good restaurants around the hotel?


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 15, 2010)

In general, no.

In fact parking at Epcot, DS, and Animal Kingdom is right in front of the park.  You will pay $14.  Magic Kingdom involves parking, taking the monorail and then entering the park. 

I'd really want my car if I needed it.  Taking the bus will take an hour or more depending on what time of day.



krmlaw said:


> anyone think its easier to take a bus to the parks from DTD than drive right to the parks? avoid the hassle of a large parking lot?


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 15, 2010)

ok thanks - great point. we'll just drive to parks. we are only going to MK and AK.


----------



## Detailor (Jul 15, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> any good restaurants around the hotel?



Grande Vista is unique as it has a real restaurant - Nick's Grill by the golf clubhouse up the hill from the main security gates - on site.  There's a new Benihana's just down I-Drive from the resort.  Bahama Breeze on Vineland Ave. past the outlet shopping mall with a Landry's Seafood and a steak house across the street plus just beyond those restaurants, toward Downtown Disney, there are a whole bunch of mostly chain restaurants (though Johnnie's Hideaway at Crossroads might be worth checking out).  Lot's of restaurant options in Downtown Disney (about 6 miles from the resort).  We like Raglan Road but it tends to get varying reviews.  And a whole bunch of restaurants up International Drive.

I think there's an Orlando restaurant map out there someplace on the web.

Dick Taylor


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2010)

Having a car is really the best and only option at Grande Vista. Taking a bus to the parks would not work. It is possible, but it would take far to long to reach your destination.

Also, if you plan to eat at Nick's Grill. Check out restaurant.com as they have certificates to dine at Nick's Grill. Be sure to not pay full price ($10 for a $25 cert or $4 for a $10 cert). Check out the TUG Lounge for the most recent promo code as they often offer 80% off certs. Meaning you can buy a $25 certificate for only $2.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2010)

Upgrading to a 1BR at this point is unlikely. The cancellation policy on the XYZ is the same as a regular exchange. Meaning you have 24 hours to cancel. You could get a 1BR now, but would likely have to pay another exchange fee. Two exchange fees at $159 for a 1BR isn't worth it if you are only staying a few of the nights. You can usually get 1BR getaways cheaper than two exchange fees. Stick with the studio since you are outside of 24 hours.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 28, 2010)

I must be really out of the loop.  When did this XYZ promo start?
I never received any notice by email or otherwise.

Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ricci said:


> I must be really out of the loop.  When did this XYZ promo start?
> I never received any notice by email or otherwise.
> 
> Thanks.



It is an unpublished offer that they always do.


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 28, 2010)

i didnt know they always do it ... SO if i have an II exchange, I can always get another unit somewhere for just an exchange fee?


----------



## krmlaw (Jul 29, 2010)

think we will be able to check in early?


----------



## Detailor (Jul 29, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> think we will be able to check in early?



I'd guess that you won't.  We've been there several times and I've dropped by early (the earliest was around 7:30 am, but usually around 11) to do a pre-check-in and we've never gotten a villa before four - and once about an hour later.  We always make the resort our first stop after leaving the airport and  hope that we'll be able to get in early - we're still hoping!

Dick Taylor


----------

